# How do you eat your chicken?  Skin off or skin on, baked, fried, roasted, or broiled?



## Aneeda72 (Mar 21, 2019)

For years I ate my chicken with the skin off but about three years ago I started eating it with skin on.  I think it has more flavor.   I usually buy my chicken at Costco since I don't cook.  I eat it as it is, no gravy or other additive.  I like white meat best, but will eat the dark.

I am a hamburger person, but lately I've tried a few chicken sandwiches and found them to be just as tasty as a burger, and supposedly they are better for you.


----------



## gennie (Mar 21, 2019)

Skin off if I'm cooking it myself.  Otherwise, as it is served.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 21, 2019)

Skin off.  If I haven't made it myself and it's cooked with the skin on, I'll remove it before eating.  It's not that I don't like the skin, but I don't care for the calories/fat content.


----------



## IKE (Mar 21, 2019)

I'll eat chicken just about anyway it's served but I prefer it the way my mom always fixed it growing up.....fried chicken, homemade biscuits, mashed potatoes and lots of gravy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2019)

I mostly buy skinless, boneless chicken breasts and broil them.  If I buy one of those small rotisserie chickens, it will be skin on.  Haven't found a place with really good fried chicken, and I don't make that at home.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

Both! It depends what I’m cooking.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 21, 2019)

skin off--- not  unless it came from kfc and i eat it with  the skin on and that is only the wings and flappers


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2019)

I cook it with the skin on.  The skin comes off easily after cooking.

The flavor is still there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2019)

Both.

I try to remove the skin but sometimes I need to pick at a little of that crispy skin from a roast chicken or turkey.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 21, 2019)

Skin  on  &   deep  fried.


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2019)

I buy it skin-off, but if offered a good fried chicken thigh or drumstick with crispy skin I'm on that thing like a duck on a june-bug.  Mmmmm-mmmmm.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 21, 2019)

Skin off and cooked any way but fried.

Even though the breast is healthier I prefer the dark meat.

I usually buy Boneless, skinless chicken thighs.

These days that’s about the only meat I eat.  Get my protein other ways.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Skin off.  If I haven't made it myself and it's cooked with the skin on, I'll remove it before eating.  It's not that I don't like the skin, but I don't care for the calories/fat content.



Exactly the same here.... and I only ever eat skinless chicken thighs, although I must confess to having the very occasional KFC


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 21, 2019)

My daughter made these chicken thighs last night and they looked so good I`m going to make them tonight.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 21, 2019)

IKE said:


> I'll eat chicken just about anyway it's served but I prefer it the way my mom always fixed it growing up.....fried chicken, homemade biscuits, mashed potatoes and lots of gravy.


Same here!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My daughter made these chicken thighs last night and they looked so good I`m going to make them tonight.




That does look good...now I’m hungry! 

Is that BBQ sauce on it?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2019)

We buy boneless chicken breast that usually ends up in a soup or stir-fry or, occasionally, braised.  I try not to eat much in the way of fried food.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2019)

Always chicken breast....cooked on stove top with a small amt of water in the pan...then cut up and mixed with grilled onions, garlic, olive oil and lemon juice. mmmm....
OR parmigiano style with tomato sauce and slice of melted cheese on top sprinkled with oregano...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

*Skin off or skin on, baked, fried, roasted, or broiled?


*All of the above except broiled.

 I have an old gas oven and only thing I broil is bread.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 21, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Skin  on  &   deep  fried.


Amen John...Flavor is in the skin and none of us live forever (thank God).


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 21, 2019)

Boneless, skinless. But being healthy dieters, it is not eaten as a separate piece of meat. It is always cut up and put in stew, stir fry, or soup. Never eat a piece of meat/poultry by itself.


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Amen John...Flavor is in the skin and none of us live forever (thank God).



Amen, Jim!  If having a piece of fried chicken with skin shortens my life expectancy by 10 minutes, please let it be the 10 minutes I'm in a bed in the nursing home drooling and incoherent.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 21, 2019)

Roasted,skin on. The hubby hates the skin so I get it all.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 21, 2019)

I hate chicken skin & wont eat it. At home I usually bake it well seasoned or stir fry, breast meat or thighs, put some of leftovers into soup or casserole. Funny but I just really don't like it, mainly eat it once a week or 2 because it's relatively inexpensive meat. I never order it out, either fast food or fancy.


----------



## Wren (Mar 22, 2019)

Lovely crisp skin on a roast chicken straight out of the oven, you start with a little taste, go in for just a little bit more and before you know it you’ve got a ‘bald’ chicken in front of you .....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm happy to eat chicken most ways except uncooked!  I rarely buy chicken joints, preferring to buy whole birds and joint them myself.  The carcass is used for stock.  Skin on / off - it depends on the recipe, but generally I prefer on.  

Wren, you've got it dead right.  That's what happens in our house.


----------

